# Wholesale prices for raw honey?



## mxr618

Hey, all - 

I've found some higher-end food stores to sell my honey though. I've never done it before - so I don't know where to price it for my stores.

My retail prices in mason jars: 

$7 half pint
$13 pint
$20 quart

Where would I price my wholesale rates?


----------



## Merlyn Votaw

I sure would like to get what you are for my honey. My retail price is $12.00 qt and $6.50 pt.Sold some to a local farmstore for $11.00 a qt.Maybe I should take a salesman lesson.


----------



## mxr618

Merlyn - I did all my price research here on www.beesource.com. With all the different prices spinning in my head I got crabby and set my prices high with a take-it-or-leave-it attitude. I figure this is an expensive endeavor and I have to pay for it somehow without chasing all over. 

Have you tried raising your prices a little knowing you aren't going to get every sale but will end up spending more time with your bugs and less time chasing sales?

Selling into stores is a different thing for me. I guess I need insurance. inch:


----------



## sqkcrk

I sell 1 lb jars of Raw Honey for $4.00 each, at wholesale.

I sell alot of nonRaw honey too. I got a new customer yesterday. He wanted a half case of 12 oz. Honeybears and a half case of 1 lb jars. They cost him $2.75 and $3.75 respectively. When he asked me how much to sell them for I said "$3.99 for the Bears and $4.99 for the one pounders.". 

So, when selling wholesale, you might want to have a Suggested Retail Price. You may also want to know what the stores policy is on Mark Up. How much do they mark up Groceries and how much do they Mark Up Produce. Where your honey is sold in a store can make all the difference. I recommend you try to get it in the Produce Section and get signage promoting Local Honey.

Lots of times, if not always, Produce is Marked Up by 100%, because there is so much loss in Produce. Suggest to the store that they Markup at a lower rate. Say 40 or 50% maybe. And be willing to buy the honey back if it doesn't sell fast enuf. It will, but the Manager might like to know you are willing to stand behind your product in that way.

Yes, you do need Product Liability Insurance.

Marketing Honey is a Business and should be treated that way. You are not gettting rid of your honey, you are selling it. A take it or leave it attitude is understandable, but you should maybe turn your thoughts a little more towards "My Bees and I work hard to make this quality product so I can offer it to you to sell in your store. So this is the price that I feel is a good price for me to sell it. And w/ your markup, I'm sure the end user will agree."

You don't need to say that to the Store Manager. But you should have it in mind if the Manager balks at the price.

Price is only one part of the product that a consumer looks at. Quality and Service are just as important. People will pay a high price if the quality is high and the service (read consistent availability) is high also.


----------



## sqkcrk

mxr,
Do you have enuf honey to supply the needs of a store? If not, you will loose shelf space to someone who does, after yours runs out. A space you may never regain. Just a thought.


----------



## giant pumpkin peep

the natrual store I work at makrs up honey 50 percent....or is it 45?...im not sure. But at any rate around 50 percent is common.


----------



## mxr618

sqkcrk said:


> I sell 1 lb jars of Raw Honey for $4.00 each, at wholesale.


>> Thanks!


> So, when selling wholesale, you might want to have a Suggested Retail Price.


>> This is a heck of a good idea. 


> Lots of times, if not always, Produce is Marked Up by 100%, because there is so much loss in Produce. Suggest to the store that they Markup at a lower rate. Say 40 or 50% maybe. And be willing to buy the honey back if it doesn't sell fast enuf. It will, but the Manager might like to know you are willing to stand behind your product in that way.





> Yes, you do need Product Liability Insurance.


>>Drag. But if it is a cost of doing business, that's the way it goes.



> Marketing Honey is a Business and should be treated that way. You are not gettting rid of your honey, you are selling it.


>> Absolutely! 



> A take it or leave it attitude is understandable, but you should maybe turn your thoughts a little more towards "My Bees and I work hard to make this quality product so I can offer it to you to sell in your store. So this is the price that I feel is a good price for me to sell it. And w/ your markup, I'm sure the end user will agree."


>> That's exactly what I mean...but take it or leave it is just easier to tell myself.  I guess I mean that I just can't justify sitting at a flea market or farmers market on beautiful summer days and sell this stuff for nothing. I've run businesses since I was 25 in '94. I want to do it and do it well enough to cover my costs and have money left over for expansion and savings. I have a couple of day jobs (don't ask) and have so much fun in the wood shop and so much peace with the bugs...but my time has value and retailing raw honey at $4 tells me I could be spending more time with my wife.

Funny you should mention about the steady supply. I don't have a steady supply at all and have been calling around to local beekeepers today to find some who can sell me bulk honey that hasn't been treated at all with chemicals. Just my luck to get interest with stores when I've only got a little honey left! :doh:

Thanks for all your help!


----------

